# Sir Vape HE section



## Viper_SA (5/12/18)

For some reason the HE section on your site doesn't allow me access. Goes to a facebook page that says it's expired and then stops there. Am I doing something wrong?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (5/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> For some reason the HE section on your site doesn't allow me access. Goes to a facebook page that says it's expired and then stops there. Am I doing something wrong?



You have to be in the facebook group, 
They post passwords there and it changes constantly.
Speak to Craig on facebook about joining the group.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (5/12/18)

Well that makes no sense... Even if I wanted to buy, I will no move to another vendor where I am actually _allowed _to view their website

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Sir Vape (5/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Well that makes no sense... Even if I wanted to buy, I will no move to another vendor where I am actually _allowed _to view their website



Hi there Wayne. The HE section is not to exclude anyone from buying HE products. The HE is section was designed as a platform where we facilitate sourcing HE products (pre-orders) and bringing in rare hard to get products from time to time which is done in conjunction with the HE Facebook page as we work together with members on what they are looking for. Yes they get first dibs on these when they come in as HE products are discussed months in advanced, pre-ordered by us and then the guys purchase their order when it arrives. The balance of the stock is then loaded on new arrivals or designated tabs after. Anyone is more than welcome to join the HE Facebook page


----------



## Viper_SA (5/12/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Hi there Wayne. The HE section is not to exclude anyone from buying HE products. The HE is section was designed as a platform where we facilitate sourcing HE products (pre-orders) and bringing in rare hard to get products from time to time which is done in conjunction with the HE Facebook page as we work together with members on what they are looking for. Yes they get first dibs on these when they come in as HE products are discussed months in advanced, pre-ordered by us and then the guys purchase their order when it arrives. The balance of the stock is then loaded on new arrivals or designated tabs after. Anyone is more than welcome to join the HE Facebook page



I hear what you are saying, but if I didn't have this forum to ask, and I were just a "civilian", I'd think the link is broken and not bother with it. It doesn't show the terms and conditions when I click on it, maybe that is part the problem. Anyway, just wanted clarity on the matter.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Darius1332 (5/12/18)

It would probably be much better to have that as a hidden link and just show it on the FB page with a paragraph explaining things on the website instead of the login thing. Having the T&Cs on the website with a FB group link to join will make a much better impression.


----------



## Sir Vape (5/12/18)

Darius1332 said:


> It would probably be much better to have that as a hidden link and just show it on the FB page with a paragraph explaining things on the website instead of the login thing. Having the T&Cs on the website with a FB group link to join will make a much better impression.



Will look into that. Thanks bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (5/12/18)

Or perhaps make the page private on the website and require a signup? That way you have email address, name etc and a "I agree" and "I'm not a robot" entry tied to the account that the device is ordered from..


----------

